# Kayak Swap In Glenwood



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Boats pouring in all afternoon. Starting at $50

See you Sat/ Sun in Glanwood!!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Come out to the swap and buy my Wavesport ZG 54. It is well loved but has lots of life left. It will be cheap.


----------

